# [risolto-credo] temperatura portatile

## tizio

magari sono OT... ma ce provo lo stesso...

ho un ASUS serie M4 con solo gentoo installato..

da un po di tempo mi va in crash continuamente...

con gkrellm vedo che a riposo sta sui 65C... mentre appena lo faccio lavorare un attimo passa subito a 75... e a 80 cresha... e son costretto a spegnerlo brutalmente...

mi chiedevo se fossero "normali" queste temperature...

Essendo hyperthreading mi chiedevo se potrebbe essere un problema di suddivisione del carico di lavoro fra le 2 cpu... 

... anche se guardando gkrellm mi sembra che lo suddivida bene...

oppure semplicemente devo pulire le ventole???

(argh)

grazie a tuttiLast edited by tizio on Sat Dec 10, 2005 1:42 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> mi chiedevo se fossero "normali" queste temperature...

 

direi proprio di no

le ventole funzionano?

hai installato acpid?

forse è solo dello sporco sul dissipatore. capita che la polvere accumulata sulle alette non faccia dissipare il calore

----------

## BikE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse è solo dello sporco sul dissipatore. capita che la polvere accumulata sulle alette non faccia dissipare il calore

 

Gia'... sul mio AMD64 ho preso qualcosa come 6° - 7°... ed e' un fisso... quindi su un portatile conta ancora di piu' direi..

----------

## makami

Con l' HT attivo la temperatura non cambia. Io penso sia un problema di polvere.

Il mio P4 3ghz sta di norma intorno ai 50 gradi.. se compilo o gioco il massimo a cui è arrivato, d' estate, sono 72 gradi..

Giusto stamattina l'ho pulito con l'aspirapolvere aspirando dalle griglie dove sotto sta la ventola.

ciao

----------

## tizio

Ho dato una pulita sommaria... gia ho guadagnato 10 gradi...

ora con batteria mi si avvia che sta sui 40... mentre con alimentazione sui 50...

Lunedi lo apro e pulisco a modo (che dio mi assista)...

acpid ce l'ho installato e funzionante... le ventole funzionano (nel senso che fan casino)...

che cosa e' HT??

grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## makami

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> acpid ce l'ho installato e funzionante... le ventole funzionano (nel senso che fan casino)...
> 
> che cosa e' HT??
> ...

 

Hyper Threading..

Hai già guadagnato 10 gradi con una pulizia sommaria.. il problema era proprio quello allora  :Very Happy: 

Io pulisco le ventole (dall' esterno) con l'aspirapolvere ogni 2 settimane circa.. è fondamentale tenerle pulite.. poi io ho 3 ventole sotto il portatile, un pò di polvere la prendono per forza perchè stanno di sotto quindi ogni tanto vanno pulite..

----------

## tizio

come non detto... il problema non era la sporcizia...

infatti se lo metto a lavorare senza alimentazione me sta stabile sui 55...

se attacco la corrente schizza a 75 e oltre...

che sia bruciato il trasformatore?????

o la batteria??

----------

## tizio

come non detto...

il problema non e' la pulizia della ventola...

la situazione ora e' questa:

A riposo:    Con batteria: 40 stabili          Con alimentatore: 65 stabili

A lavoro:    Con batteria: 55 stabili          Con alimentatore:  cresce sempre finche non muore

Che sia il trasformatore dell'alimentatore che e' andato??

o la batteria che si ricarica male???

----------

## makami

Il problema potrebbe comunque essere legato alla pulizia e/o dissipazione

Quando lo usi senza alimentazione da corrente elettrica, a batteria quindi, la cpu va a risparmio, lavora meno quindi scalda meno.

Non escludo che il tuo problema possa essere l'alimentatore andato, però penso sempre che sia polvere/sporcizia o ventola malfunzionante.

Controlla un pò (magari procurati da un amico un alimentatore come il tuo e vedi se fa la stessa cosa)

----------

## tizio

sei sicuro che la cpu vada a risparmio se son con solo batteria??

non e' vera solo per i centrino questa cosa?

Comunque provero' a pulire a fondo e a farlo andare con un altro alimentatore... poi ve so dire...

grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## [hammerfall]

anche i p4 hanno una forma di risparmio energetico basato sulla variazione della frequenza di clock ^^

----------

## makami

Sono sicuro che sotto batteria non abbia le prestazioni che ha sotto corrente elettrica.

Il mio è parecchio più lenta se uso la batteria, per cui consuma meno e scalda meno.

----------

## Xet

beh se vuoi sapere se la batteria è fallata in qualche modo basta che la togli e la tocchi...se scotta (non solo è calda) mi sa che è quasi alla fine...

altra cosa. prova ad avviare il portatile senza la batteria e vedi se ti da sempre queste calure... :Very Happy: 

se te le da spera che non sia il circuito di stabilizzazione dell'alimentazione interno....

cmq io come prima cosa aprirei il laptop e raccogli le patate che si sono piantate nel dissipatore\griglia\ventola... :Very Happy: 

'guri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizio

l'aspirapolvere funziona... son riuscito ad abbassare ancora...

ma giusto per sapere... quand'è che posso reputare le temperature a norma??

immagino che sia un valore relativo... ma giusto per farmi un'idea...

50? 40? 30? 0 assoluto?

grazie a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

50 o 60 gradi dovrebbero essere la norma

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 50 o 60 gradi dovrebbero essere la norma

 

per la cpu che hai si sono nella norma per un laptop, ma sotto sforzo

non in idle

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   50 o 60 gradi dovrebbero essere la norma 
> 
> per la cpu che hai si sono nella norma per un laptop, ma sotto sforzo
> 
> non in idle

 

mah... io adesso ho un Intel e sono stabile sui 60°. prima avevo un AMD e li superavo eccome, con punte di 77°

----------

## makami

Io ho un P4 Prescott 3ghz, noto per essere il processore intel che scalda di più (più del northwod-c di pari frequenza) e, se navigo, ascolto musica, cose del genere sto a 50..  il massimo a cui sono arrivato, d'estate, sono 72 gradi, giocando a UT2004 o compilando qualcosa di molto grosso.. 

Tu che cpu hai?

A quanti gradi stai adesso?

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mah... io adesso ho un Intel e sono stabile sui 60°. prima avevo un AMD e li superavo eccome, con punte di 77°

 

molto molto strano, scusate l'ot, io ho 3 macchine:

pentium 4 mobile 3.2ghz (laptop) => 42° idle max 60° sotto sforzo

pentium 4 2.5ghz (fisso) => 32° idle max 55° sotto sforzo

athlon 64 2ghz effettivi (3200+ venice) => 30° idle max 40° sotto sforzo (no cool'nquiet)

come al solito sui fissi molto fanno i dissipatori (ho 2 zalman per i fissi)

oltre ad una buona dose di immissione/esplusione aria (utile anche per i dischi)

in ogni caso una max di 60° non frigge nulla, ma se d'inverno si sta a queste

temperature d'estate occorre necessariamente correre ai ripari

----------

## tizio

raga nun zo piu che fare... 

me manca solo de metterlo sotto la doccia fredda...

sta stabile sui 55 max 60 finche navigo ascolto musica guardo film e cazzeggio...

appena metto qualcosa che usa CPU se inkazza... sale di un grado ogni 10 secondi e se non stoppo arriva fino a 80...

per qualcosa che usa CPU intendo xscreensaver... qemu... seti@home... cose cosi...

è un intel p4 3 ghz

mbohpz!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *tizio wrote:*   

> è un intel p4 3 ghz
> 
> mbohpz!!

 

abilita il cpu frequence scaling ed un governor nel kernel 

poi installa una utility userspace per la gestione...

ti suggerisco questa lettura:

Gentoo Power Management Guide

----------

## tizio

mmm.... cool !!!   :Razz: 

abilitato cpu frequence scaling... attivato cpufreq come governor e con la configurazione sul sito che mi hai pastato gia sembra parecchia migliorata la situation... (almeno posso cercare alieni senza che mi fondano il pc)  

qemu da ancora qualche problema ma infondo sempre windows è...   :Laughing: 

cmq mi studio a modo il file di configurazione 

grazie milleeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## Spacerabbit

io ho un Toshiba satellite 5200-801 PVI 2Ghz che da sempre in compilazione raggiunge gli 88 gradi stabili (non fahrenheit  :Smile:  ). Quest'estate ha raggiunto anche i 92° (e forse quello dipende dalle ventole che pero' non sono riuscita a pulire causa incastro impossibile da smontare fino ad ora) e una volta e' arrivato a 96° ma a quel punto ho deciso di puntargli il ventilatore addosso e la situazione e' tornata ad 88°. Comunque 88° e' sempre stata la temperatura raggiunta in compilazione e ormai ho gentoo da 2 anni e mezzo. Ora leggendo le vostre temperature e le vostre preoccupazioni impallidisco...anche perche' in questo momento sto compilando e sono a 91°.

----------

## Onip

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> io ho un Toshiba satellite 5200-801 PVI 2Ghz 

 

per forza, hai un p6!!

Dove l'hai preso?   :Wink: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per forza, hai un p6!!
> 
> Dove l'hai preso?  

 

me lo ha dato mio cuggino!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> iOra leggendo le vostre temperature e le vostre preoccupazioni impallidisco...anche perche' in questo momento sto compilando e sono a 91°.

 

ti devo ricordare la temperatura di fusione del silicio?

----------

## Peach

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ti devo ricordare la temperatura di fusione del silicio?

 

[OT]magari il portatile fosse fatto tutto di silicio  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ti devo ricordare la temperatura di fusione del silicio? 
> 
> [OT]magari il portatile fosse fatto tutto di silicio 

 

no quella è plasticazza ^^ 90° 

sulla cpu pero azz...datasheet docet

----------

## tizio

maaaaa.... che governor usate??

avete mai provato ncpufreqd?

avete qualche sottigliezza per cpufreqd da consigliare??

(con cpufreqd attivato e alimentazione attaccata sento le cicale vicino all'attacco del cavo)   :Rolling Eyes: 

io non la so la temperatura di fusione del silicio cmq...   :Razz: 

ciao a tutti

----------

## X-Drum

 *tizio wrote:*   

> io non la so la temperatura di fusione del silicio cmq...  
> 
> ciao a tutti

 

bravo, allora adoperati per non raggiungerla ^^

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> pentium 4 mobile 3.2ghz (laptop) => 42° idle max 60° sotto sforzo

 

Confermo, anche se io ho 3-4° di piu'....

----------

## Peach

parlando di questo problema all'ultimo gentoo-pub qualcuno ha ribadito che le temperature rilevate da gkrellm (ad esempio) possono essere fallaci, e risultare sballate anche di 20° (che nn è poco).

----------

## knefas

Mah, io i 55° che segna gkrellm li sento pure con la mano...per cui mi sa che sono corretti, unfortunately  :Neutral: 

----------

## codadilupo

in genere, alcuni bios fanno un po' di casino (nel senso che calcolano volutamente 20 gradi in piu').

Per cui, quando leggi 60°, é quasi sicuramente reale, ma se leggi 80°, é piu' probabile che tu debba sottrarre 20°.

P.S.: ora non chiedetemi perché lo so. Non ricordo piu' ne' dove ne' quando mi parlarono di 'sta cosa... ma era un periodo in cui avevo lo stesso problema di surriscaldamento  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

> parlando di questo problema all'ultimo gentoo-pub qualcuno ha ribadito che le temperature rilevate da gkrellm (ad esempio) possono essere fallaci, e risultare sballate anche di 20° (che nn è poco).

 

confrontale con quelle riportate da lm-sensors e riconfronta

quelle riportate da lm-sensors con quelle della mobo ove possibile,

in ogni caso se non usi hardware dotato di chip esotici (vedi uguru)

sei tranquillo (ovvero c'e corrispondenza) dipende dal chipset/sensori

purtroppo non tutti i produttori di hardware sono attenti a questo

tema, spesso non ricalibrano nemmeno le temperature anche in 

casi dove è palese che non siano veritiere le letture

----------

## earcar

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> confrontale con quelle riportate da lm-sensors e riconfronta
> 
> quelle riportate da lm-sensors con quelle della mobo ove possibile,
> 
> in ogni caso se non usi hardware dotato di chip esotici (vedi uguru)
> ...

 

Temperature di gkrellm = temperature di lm_sensors  :Rolling Eyes: 

In altre parole gkrellm fa il probe tramite lm_sensors e /sys

Il portatile di spacerabbit non è uguru, cmq per chi dovesse interessare io ho trovato un programmino per uguru (openGuru) che legge le temp con delle chiamate dirette all'hw (senza passare x lm_sensors) che funziona davvero bene, tranne che l'ho dovuto adattare alla mia MB. Comunque pare che abbiano aggiunto il supporto a uGuru in lm_sensors

I produttori le calibrano eccome! Via software però  :Rolling Eyes:  quindi la soluzione sarebbe usare un programma fornito dal produttore e confrontare le temp con quelle di lm_sensors e alla fine aggiustare il proprio /etc/sensors.conf.

----------

## X-Drum

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Temperature di gkrellm = temperature di lm_sensors 
> 
> In altre parole gkrellm fa il probe tramite lm_sensors e /sys
> ...

 

grazie per la precisazione lol! mi pare ovvio

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il portatile di spacerabbit non è uguru,
> 
> 

 

uguru era un esempio appunto per precisare che esistono anche sensori/chip "esotici"

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  cmq per chi dovesse interessare io ho un programmino per uguru (openGuru, ma non ricordo dove l'ho preso) che legge le temp con delle chiamate dirette all'hw (senza passare x lm_sensors) che funziona davvero bene, tranne che l'ho dovuto adattare alla mia MB
> 
> 

 

l'ho provato ma le letture non sono affidabili anche smanettandoci su, questo almeno con la mia mobo

purtroppo il team lm_sensors non vuole spendere del tempo su un chip no documentato

(abit non intende divulgarne le specifiche) anche se c'è uno sviluppatore che ha raccolto

il lavoro eseguito dall'autore di openguru e sta cercando di estrapolare piu info

da tale maledetto chip (che alla fine pare essere solamente un chip multiprogrammabile)

è arrivato molto vicino a letture veritiere, ma tutto il resto es: controllo della velocita delle ventole

non è implementabile facilmente via reversing

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I produttori le calibrano eccome! Via software però  quindi la soluzione sarebbe usare un programma fornito dal produttore e confrontare le temp con quelle di lm_sensors e alla fine aggiustare il proprio /etc/sensors.conf.

 

no, again dipende dal chip: con alcuni aggiornamenti del bios, certi non tutti, i produttori

a seconda del chip ricalibrano il sensore, testato su mobo di vari produttori ma preciso

non tutti agiscono cosi, dipende anche dall'implementazione

----------

